# Xavier Henry might miss rest of the season



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

...or possibly play on the road trip. Confusing for sure but it seems he must have had some sort of setback.

Par for the course

http://www.lakersnation.com/lakers-...to-be-reevaluated-may-miss-season/2014/01/10/


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Sounds about right.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Welp


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I'm guessing they thought it was a bone bruise, but it wasn't healing right so they're gonna do another MRI/XRay and they're expecting a fracture. 

We'll see how it goes. Damn shame if he misses the rest of the year. He was having a great year.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

What else is new this season.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Uh, nice diagnosis. Out for year or healthy tomorrow?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

^I agree. Dont kill the messenger


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Henry's one of the last guys in the NBA who'd play through _any_ bump or bruise, let alone something like a sprain. He's one of the most cautious (read: soft) players in the league when it comes to that, especially when it concerns that right knee.

Expectations on him meeting whatever timetable for his recovery should be set at zilcho.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

Jamel Irief said:


> Uh, nice diagnosis. Out for year or healthy tomorrow?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Did someone say MDA broke another player ???

Told ya so ! This won't be the end either...


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

LA68 said:


> Did someone say MDA broke another player ???
> 
> Told ya so ! This won't be the end either...


You're right. Maybe you should tell @GNG that Henry isn't fragile, MDA is just reckless. 

It's amazing because players don't even seem to get injured in the nba unless they play for MDA. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> The Los Angeles Lakers are on the verge of getting some key players healthy and back on the floor. Xavier Henry may be the first of the injured Lakers to get back on the court with the matchup against the Cleveland Cavaliers on Tuesday being his possible return date according to Bill Oram of the OC Register via Twitter:


http://www.lakersnation.com/lakers-injury-news-xavier-henry-still-feels-knee-weirdness/2014/01/12/


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

That would be cool.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Well I'm glad his season isn't over.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Good to hear.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Yesterday or day before they said he had a setback and is out another week


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

DaRizzle said:


> Yesterday or day before they said he had a setback and is out another week


Shocker.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

GNG said:


> Henry's one of the last guys in the NBA who'd play through _any_ bump or bruise, let alone something like a sprain. He's one of the most cautious (read: soft) players in the league when it comes to that, especially when it concerns that right knee.
> 
> Expectations on him meeting whatever timetable for his recovery should be set at zilcho.


Sure enough, he's out another four weeks.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I miss watching him play. Curses to pringles for injuring him by making him play basketball.


----------

